# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Temporada de nieves 2013-2014

## sergi1907

Abro este nuevo hilo para seguir esta nueva temporada invernal.

Para empezar una imagen actual de Prades



Fuente:http://www.meteoprades.net/webcams/webcamprades/

----------

embalses al 100% (16-nov-2013),F. Lázaro (16-nov-2013),FEDE (20-nov-2013),Los terrines (16-nov-2013),Luján (16-nov-2013),perdiguera (17-nov-2013)

----------


## Luján

Hoy me he subido al alto del Ragudo, en Barracas y durante la mañana cayeron unos 4-6 cm de nieve. 1ºC según el coche a eso de las 16:00. La A-23 en este punto estuvo cerrada unas horas, tuve que subir por la carretera N-234 antigua que no estaba ni vigilada por la Guardia Civil. Cuando baje las fotos de la cámara os las mostraré.

----------


## sergi1907

En este enlace del Diari de Tarragona podéis ver fotos de la nevada

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/noticia.php?id=13121

----------


## F. Lázaro

Algunas fotos de twitter:

El Boixar, Castellón, vía @Preven_IIFF_CV


Vistabella del Maestrazgo, vía @segru1


Montcabrer desde el Mas Blanc, vía @MORETA29


Toro, vía @ube611barracas


Beniaia (Vall d'Alcalà), vía @gva_112cv


Alcoy, vía @Preven_IIFF_CV

----------

FEDE (20-nov-2013),perdiguera (17-nov-2013)

----------


## Luján

En el hilo de radar de lluvias puse algunas de este mediodía en el alto del Ragudo, Castellón.

Las reboto aquí: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...860#post125860

----------


## Luján

Por fin las fotos del sábado

----------

faeton (18-nov-2013),FEDE (20-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (20-nov-2013),HUESITO (19-nov-2013),JMTrigos (19-nov-2013),Los terrines (19-nov-2013),perdiguera (18-nov-2013),sergi1907 (20-nov-2013),willi (20-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Una poca nieve en la zona de Boí Taüll.



























Esta última imagen, que enlaza con las del siguiente mensaje, tiene una contrapartida sacada hace año y medio.

----------

FEDE (20-nov-2013),Los terrines (20-nov-2013),Luján (20-nov-2013),sergi1907 (20-nov-2013),willi (20-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Viendo la misma zona en dos momentos diferentes se puede dar idea uno de cómo cambia la fisonomía del paisaje.

----------

FEDE (20-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (20-nov-2013),Los terrines (20-nov-2013),Luján (20-nov-2013),sergi1907 (20-nov-2013),willi (20-nov-2013)

----------


## willi

Gracias perdiguera  me encanta la nieve. Llevo dos años sin poder esquiar.  :Mad:

----------

